# How I love irresponsible 'breeders'



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

A few weeks back daisy got diagnosed with a loose knee cap :roll: not quite grade one lp but still not good anyway I thought I should tell her breeder... I'm not really surprised and her response if 'um well none of mine have it' tbh I don't think she knows what litter daisy came from... But whatever lol 

I have said that those dogs shouldn't be bred as lp is hereditary haha but yeah they don't have it!!!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh, that would make Me ****ed . That is irresponsible as a breeder She should want to talk to the vet You go to and not breed the dogs again.Maybe the adult parents even have this so She may want to get them checked out.That's how alot of breeder's are though.Sorry You have to go through this.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats pretty much the response i got from the woman i got Twig from when i told her about T's PL... altho now i hear she doesnt breed chis anymore which is something


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Clearly another one just in it for the money then eh.
Unreal!
Least you did the right thing and told her. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MsGramma said:


> Ohhh, that would make Me ****ed . That is irresponsible as a breeder She should want to talk to the vet You go to and not breed the dogs again.Maybe the adult parents even have this so She may want to get them checked out.That's how alot of breeder's are though.Sorry You have to go through this.


Thanks!! 



*Chloe* said:


> thats pretty much the response i got from the woman i got Twig from when i told her about T's PL... altho now i hear she doesnt breed chis anymore which is something


Scumbag!!!! I counted up all her adverts and she has made over £30,000 this year since January my house looks like a mansion compared to hers so god knows where they all go!! Makes me sad 


Terri said:


> Clearly another one just in it for the money then eh.
> Unreal!
> Least you did the right thing and told her. xx


She's making money for more surgery not that I'm one to talk but she's had her boobs and nose done from selling dogs!! Urgh her dogs ain't even nice dunno how daisy is so pretty

I hate people like this, I must attract them


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ughh doesnt really surprise me! So many people are more than happy to keep breeding even if there are issues because they're getting money out of it!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Shame the council can't shut these places down


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was just reading about breeding licenses in the kc puppy handbook and basically anyone who has more than 5 litters a year needs a license but it says anyone who is carrying out a business of breeding dogs for sale needs one!! Technically that could mean anyone who has sold a dog they bred


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

It is sad that she won't acknowledge it but we do need to remember that it isn't always hereditary.
She may be telling the truth that none of her dogs have it?

I'm not saying she ISN'T a liar, I don't know the woman lol. Just saying that LP can be caused by other things.
It could well be that Daisy inherited it though. I guess we'll never know for sure.

Also, we need to encourage people to buy from reputable breeders so the ones who aren't so responsible no longer have anyone to sell to!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She hasn't had any injurys, doesn't jump etc etc and is kept v trim
She's a liar haha


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

She may not be... She may just not have noticed it in her dogs - Some people wouldnt notice if their dog was walking about without a head, theyre so blind to how "perfect" their dogs are!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I'm just saying. I obviously don't know her 

I know that Kiki's dam and sire do not have LP but I will always keep an eye out just because of what a little athlete she seems to think she is! Always jumping about  
Love her!

As I've said in other posts, its just something we need to mention in case other people read this, experience it and think their dogs breeders are liars too!

I do hope Daisy's knee doesn't get worse though!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Natti said:


> She may not be... She may just not have noticed it in her dogs - Some people wouldnt notice if their dog was walking about without a head, theyre so blind to how "perfect" their dogs are!


I'll agree with that, well all know about the show breeder who shows that poor puppy with LP and he still gets placed  god knows how many times he has been used at stud. Horrible to watch


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Anytime money is the motivation for people there are bound to be problems.
If you cannot afford to keep all the dogs you produce, vet bills, food, supplies and all. You should NOT breed.

I've seen breeders unable to pay for basic vet visits etc, and use deposit money for that kind of thing.
Totally unethical IMO, I mean what if something drastic happens? what if there is an emergency?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She may not have noticed it, Zoey's breeder had no idea Zoey had a 1/4" overbite until I emailed her pictures. I used to breed westies and tripled checked all of their teeth/bites prior to them going to their new homes. Unless they have been checked by the vet, there is no way for the breeder to know if her dogs have LP.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> A few weeks back daisy got diagnosed with a loose knee cap :roll: not quite grade one lp but still not good anyway I thought I should tell her breeder... I'm not really surprised and her response if 'um well none of mine have it' tbh I don't think she knows what litter daisy came from... But whatever lol
> 
> I have said that those dogs shouldn't be bred as lp is hereditary haha but yeah they don't have it!!!


But of COURSE they don't... no doubt her dogs are all potential champions too! Duh!  It seems that there are waaaaay too many people out there who do just breed for money. I wish there was a way of licensing people who breed dogs even occasionally. Sadly, I think those of us who actually do research our puppies before jumping headlong into puppy 'mummyhood' are not as common as we'd like to think. Which leaves an awful lot of potential puppy owners at the mercy of ratbags!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Natti said:


> She may not be... She may just not have noticed it in her dogs - Some people wouldnt notice if their dog was walking about without a head, theyre so blind to how "perfect" their dogs are!


Ha! Reminds me of the first 'breeder' I met with (and whose puppy I nearly bought!) who insisted that ALL her dogs were show potential, despite the fact that they carried defective genes and she'd lost puppies due to various disorders!


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

there are many of them around :s and the worst thing is when it's a health issue. and you informed her and she still ignored the fact... she's making good money is what i think, poor dogs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol you guys are all so funny!! Sadly her breeder is a money grabber she just bought a micro pig too :/


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol you guys are all so funny!! Sadly her breeder is a money grabber she just bought a micro pig too :/


What on earth is a micro pig?! The mind boggles...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol it's a mini pig they grow to the size of fat labs personally I think keep them on farms I mean u could never eat bacon or gammon again


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh didnt Jordon get one of those? lol

Yeah, am getting sickened hearing about crappy folk that call themselves breeders and dont give a damn for anything but cold hard cash!!
Breeding dogs they know shouldnt be bred from.
Then they broadcast the fact they are expecting new litters!
Unreal!! they need a good slap and i for one would love to do it!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah Jordan did :roll: says it all (team Pete all the way.. Gosh he's hot)

Uhuh I get you terri


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

These people just don't care what they do, as long as they're making money from other peoples missery and the pups missery and the hurt they cause the new owners,maybe "Wathdog would be interested " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What goes around comes around


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol it's a mini pig they grow to the size of fat labs personally I think keep them on farms I mean u could never eat bacon or gammon again


Oh, okay!  I have a rather fertile imagination, so I had visions of a pig the size of a Chihuahua or something, LOL!

Your comment about bacon reminds of an old school friend of mine. When I was visiting her in Ibiza (where she now lives) and we were shopping for food, I said I didn't like eating cute, or cuddly animals. Her response? "Oh, the cuter they are, the more I want to eat them". So beware if you decide to take your Chis on holiday to Ibiza, LOL!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Terri said:


> Oh didnt Jordon get one of those? lol
> 
> Yeah, am getting sickened hearing about crappy folk that call themselves breeders and dont give a damn for anything but cold hard cash!!
> Breeding dogs they know shouldnt be bred from.
> ...


Heh, Heh... maybe we should start a Facebook page "Let's slap the crappy folk who breed Chihuahuas for money only, and don't give a damn about anything but themselves!"


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol chi sized pig lol how funny

Michelle it's sad it bothers me other than dodgy knees daisy is perfect luckily she is insured

Elle I'll sign up to that page haha


----------



## rachelredford (Mar 10, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> A few weeks back daisy got diagnosed with a loose knee cap :roll: not quite grade one lp but still not good anyway I thought I should tell her breeder... I'm not really surprised and her response if 'um well none of mine have it' tbh I don't think she knows what litter daisy came from... But whatever lol
> 
> I have said that those dogs shouldn't be bred as lp is hereditary haha but yeah they don't have it!!!


i hate it too lol breeders who do it for money she should have checked what litter your pup came from and stopped breeding until she found out if from mum or dad it makes me sick there pups and owners should be the main priority and keeping good breed standards arrghh your so right lol you really are


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I will join that page too Elle!!
lol
Really though it's not funny, and they are getting away with it!
Hope Karma comes and bites them hard in the a r se


----------



## rachelredford (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope she does bite her hard on the arse may give her a reality check but well its good in a way as you wont go back not ever and people will get to know she dosent care for her dogs only the money lol that is what really makes me mad ive spent grands on my dogs getting everything done and grands on all my dogs and only now getting money back but it wont repay everything for a very lomng time but i dont care i love my dogs and whatever they need they get ive had my fair share of bad breeders and ive learnt alot and its not only about the dog but the owners too i could tell you a few stories lol but i wont bore you nor talk about horrid breeders


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

rachelredford said:


> ive spent grands on my dogs getting everything done and grands on all my dogs and only now getting money back but it wont repay everything for a very lomng time


I've been told that a lot of responsible breeders don't even really make anything from their pups and usually end up either breaking even or a loss...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

London said:


> I've been told that a lot of responsible breeders don't even really make anything from their pups and usually end up either breaking even or a loss...


This I believe to be true, when it's done properly it's not for profit at all.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

London said:


> I've been told that a lot of responsible breeders don't even really make anything from their pups and usually end up either breaking even or a loss...


I agree that if the breeder is ignorant and hasn't done enough research about the lines his/her dogs come from, that it may well be a costly process. If there are serious health issues, or if the dam requires a c section because she is too small to breed, then it wouldn't exactly be a moneymaker.

However, if the parents are healthy (and have been bred for breeding) if they come from good quality lines and they produce healthy pups, I have been told (by a couple of successful breeders) that it is in fact very profitable. Even taking into account the vet's fees and KC registration etc. I fail to see how a healthy litter wouldn't make money for the breeder.

Sadly, too many people just jump in there seeing the pound/dollar signs and don't do the real research. Very sad for the dogs involved, especially for the breed as a whole, and sometimes for the new owners too.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That is typical I assume of a response from a bad breeder, Not sure if you remember but back in Feb this year Jake was diagnosed with stage 1 and stage 2 LP and he also needed both Tibia's sliced and pinned. Luckily he was insured ...just and the bill so far is £3700. Just this week I thiough the was gonna need another op to have the first Pin taken out but all is okay as I would have had to contribute to the bill that time.

Unlike you I knew Jake came from a bad breeder but when I bought him it was from a young couple who had bought him at 7 1/2 weeks and I took Jake at 9 1/2 weeks.

What gets me is its the poor dog that suffers

I paid £550 for Jake and would have cost £4500 if I hadn't of been insured... yeajh I would have still gone ahead with the surgery.

Hope all goes okay for Daisy if she has to have an operation.

Deme x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I didn't know you didn't get Jake from the breeder

I think more than anything she's greedy and oblivious her dogs are loved and looked after and I couldn't ask for a better dogindaisy she told me a lot of lies that I found out about from her fb but whatever, daisy is also insured luckily I hope she doesn't need an op ever!!

Why were jakes tibia pinned?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

daisyyyyyy my poor baby


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Imagine a bull dog how there legs bow outwards, well just above the knee Jakes bowed inwards and below the knee they bowed outwards. (But not as severe as a bull dog lol, just enough to cause rubbing and strain on the joint. The Tibia was the worst and it was causing strain on the joints as the joints were twisted. So the Tibia was sliced and pinned to help straighten them some.

Big operations as you can imagine especially with the bones being so fine and delicate. You can even feel the head of the pin at times. He did go lame on his Off Hind last week which was the first leg to be operated on back in March but after a week on Metcam he was fine and the vet is reluctant to operate as Jake has been through so much already.

Also if the Tibia's weren't operated on the twist in the joint could have caused more problems with the LP so it had to be done.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dexter shell be ok

Oh ok that's so interesting!!! Daisys knees feel different to lotus' my vet doesn't think it'll be a problem but I have her on supplements anyway


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

When I went to view jake I didn't even take any money as I was set on looking at him going home and looking at some others beofre making a decision.

The other pups were from breeders

However when I seen Jake this cocky little dog no bigger than my hand came out of nowhere, he had so much charisma. I asked questions and was told they were selling Jake after 2 weeks as they had been offered a house with a garden and were not allowed pets. (I thought, surely you knew more than 2 weeks ago about the house) They needed a garden for their kids. They lived in a third floor flat and imagine my shock when the young toddler grabbed Jake by the neck swinging him and the parents did nothing. I gently took Jake from the kid and kept a hold of him, Jake not the kid. (Jake was also called Leo then)

I said I would buy Jake and went to a cash point, I just couldn't leave him abtu buying Jake was the best decision I could have ever made. He is the best dog I have ever known, my partner who hates dogs loves him and my vet who does not like small dogs loves him.. People just fall in love with him.

Ok I am waffling too much and off topic... but as you can see I love my boy and having LP and bad Tibia formation was a shock but at least he is fine now. I have been told he will likely get arthritis when he is older but at least he won't be crippled.

Hopefully with you the LP won't get worse.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Unfortunately most of us just wanna help coz were soft lol I would have been the same ad prob throttled the kid haha

She doesn't seem too bothered and is a lot less hoppig with supplements just gotta stop her jumping offthe sfa when there Is a noise I can grab lotus quickly daisy is a bit faster!! I'm gonna get stair gates too as they race up and down the stairs


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's pretty friggin' sad.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I attract them like flies on dog poo


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Red ..once he got the confidence to go up and down stairs he made it into a game and will race up pop his head through the banister and then race back down.. he is so cute


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We need pics please


----------

